# When Insults Had Class



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2014)

"He has all the virtues I dislike and none of the vices I admire."
 --Winston Churchill


 "I have never killed a man, but I have read many obituaries with great pleasure."
 -- Clarence Darrow


 "He has never been known to use a word that might send a reader to the dictionary." -- William Faulkner (about Ernest Hemingway)


 "I've had a perfectly wonderful evening. But this wasn't it."
 -- Groucho Marx


 "I didn't attend the funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it."
 -- Mark Twain


 "He has no enemies, but is intensely disliked by his friends."
 -- Oscar Wilde


 "I am enclosing two tickets to the first night of my new play; bring a friend... If you have one."
 -- George Bernard Shaw to Winston Churchill

 Churchill's response: "Cannot possibly attend first night, will attend
 second, if there is one." -- Winston Churchill


 "I feel so miserable without you; it's almost like having you here."
 --Stephen Bishop


 "He is a self-made man and worships his creator."
 --John Bright


 "I've just learned about his illness. Let's hope it's nothing trivial."
 --Irvin S. Cobb


 "He is not only dull himself; he is the cause of dullness in others."
 --Samuel Johnson


 "He is simply a shiver looking for a spine to run up."
 -- Paul Keating


 "He had delusions of adequacy."
 -- Walter Kerr


 "Why do you sit there looking like an envelope without any address on it?"
 -- Mark Twain


 "His mother should have thrown him away and kept the stork."
 -- Mae West


 "Some cause happiness wherever they go; others, whenever they go."
 -- Oscar Wilde


 Lady Astor once remarked to Winston Churchill at a Dinner Party, "Winston, if you were my husband, I would poison your
 coffee!"
 Winston replied, "Madam if I were your husband I would drink it!"


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 8, 2014)

:lol: Clever, but cruel.

"Why is everyone so unkind?" --Kamal


----------

